# PRON!



## Verbal (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay, not really...I just thought maybe this would attract more views.  Anyway, these were the assignments I gave myself lately...

This shot is of a REALLY disgusting fountain in the heart of downtown Bellingham.  Its water is brown and murky, with...goop in the bottom, gum stuck all over it, etc.  It's not even a nice shape!  So I told myself I need to make this ugly piece of "art" beautiful






My next assignment was to make this lake worth looking at.  It honestly was a really ugly spot, with ugly surroundings, and lame colors and no access to get a decent angle.


----------



## seven (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice job at making ugly things look nice. I like the lake picture best.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 20, 2005)

seven said:
			
		

> Very nice job at making ugly things look nice. I like the lake picture best.



Thank you!


----------



## David A (Oct 20, 2005)

When I first looked at this thread, you had the same picture posted twice...I quite like the edit much more. :thumbup: 

The lake picture has great colors...


----------



## Verbal (Oct 20, 2005)

Cesium 911 said:
			
		

> When I first looked at this thread, you had the same picture posted twice...I quite like the edit much more. :thumbup:
> 
> The lake picture has great colors...



Haha, yeah... the lake was an ecologically-fragile environment...or some crap like that.  Basically, you're not allowed near it....lol... >_>

EDIT: lol, you ninja-edited your post!  No fair!


----------

